

10 things I wish my unborn kids would do - comet
http://bycomet.wordpress.com/2014/04/10/10-things-i-wish-my-unborn-kids-would-do/

======
xzntric
The only thing which I want my unbron kid to know is programming. :-p

He will understand the system better and act the right way.

~~~
xzntric
*born

